# Mini Farm near Charlottesville, VA



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

3 acre mini farm just outside of Charlottesville, VA We had goats and chickens, but it would easily handle a horse. House is huge with a separate one bedroom apartment downstairs. Price just reduced to $274,900!!


Checkout the link for more info.

http://www.mlsfinder.com/va_caar/kw_411/index.cfm?action=listing_detail&property_id=501887&searchkey=d7c0e0b0-00a4-ee6c-d697-d99c1e5fc2ad


----------

